# Total Lack of Motivation - And I Mean TOTAL!!



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I really need help in the form of advice or suggestions.

I have a total lack of motivation to do anything. I don't wake up on time in the morning. I can sleep the day away. Pulling myself out of bed or out of my room is a chore. I don't even like the thought of leaving my room when hungry. It's getting colder outside and I rarely feel like taking a walk or anything.

But the real issue is that I'm supposed to be working on my thesis. I've been putting it off forever and now I'm close to the deadline and I _haven't even started writing_! Lol, I know how extremely screwed I'll be, but a part of me says "chill, it will get done" (the overconfident part) and another voice says "you anyway wanted to quit it" (the apathetic part). I know I need to start working by developing some sort of routine for my day to day life, but my life is so bland and exciting-less that it depresses me to try to get it in order. The ironical part is, of course, that I'll have something to do when I get the ball rolling with my work. Then I'll be so busy I won't have time to breathe. But I don't know how to begin. And even after that, how to stay the course and stay focussed.

So does _anyone _have any tips/tricks, advice, suggestions or ways to deal with things when you completely just want to give up on a job? What do you tell yourself in order to get started and keep the pace?

Both my parents are NJs. They don't understand my deal, lol.
If it helps, I am on a mild dose of anti depressant and I am an INFP.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You might want to make an appt with your pdoc. You are likely depressed and your meds are not getting it done. Either the dosage is wrong, or the neurochemical it targets is (I take two anti-depressants myself). I could totally see SJ types having a problem understanding, but when you get the med(s) you need, they will see the results. That should help.


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree with @tanstaafl28, you sound like depressed. 

I have been depressed before and I was just like what you said (didn't leave my room, even quit job because I didn't wanted to see anybody, didn't eat, didn't go out...) you better find professional help.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I must say that I have one SJ parent, and he was very supportive of my getting professional help when I needed it. He also saw the results of my treatment and saw my motivation, mood, and behavior, all improve. 

My wife is also an SJ (ISTJ) she sees how my meds affect me, and while she sometimes gripes about ADHD and depression as an excuse for sub-standard behavior, she cannot dispute the fact that when I take my meds, I am sooo much easier to deal with.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Break things down into manageable parts and plan ahead when you will tackle what.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds like you're depressed. You should seek therapy and have anti-depressants. If your current anti-depressants don't work, have it changed by your professional. Sunshine and reading self-help books (author: Dr. Wayne Dyer recommended) could help.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

milti said:


> But the real issue is that I'm supposed to be working on my thesis. I've been putting it off forever and now I'm close to the deadline and I _haven't even started writing_!


That's why you've lost motivation. It's called procrastination.

Something about it causes itself to get worse... the more you procrastinate, the more you procrastinate... Nine times out of ten, this means you just don't want to do what you're supposed to do.

I generally gave up on school projects that elicited this response in me. That said, giving up on a thesis is going to waste a chunk of money... but unless you were going to do something with that degree, that money might already be wasted... imagine getting a masters but then not getting a job commensurate with that level of education... money is wasted, simple as that.





> So does _anyone _have any tips/tricks, advice, suggestions or ways to deal with things when you completely just want to give up on a job?


Give up on things you don't want to do, you'll feel better about life... even if you end up destitute as a result.




> What do you tell yourself in order to get started and keep the pace?


Well... usually, I'd start something in the last 24 hours and go non-stop ... and get as much done as possible. Wouldn't work in this case. The best idea that comes to mind is doing as little as possible. Write the first paragraph (or whatever the first step is) and call it quits for the day. It's less intimidating to get going, that way... then when you find yourself a few steps into a project, it's a lot easier to sit down one day and devote a good chunk of quality time to the project.... since in the beginning a lot of the work is just conceptualizing and organizing.



> Both my parents are NJs. They don't understand my deal, lol.
> If it helps, I am on a mild dose of anti depressant and I am an INFP.


:O I'm an NJ! With a statement like that I might revoke my assistance... 

Though, maybe you're right... I procrastinate likely for the opposite reasons you do... I want to do things correctly, and so I make a big ordeal of it in my mind before I even begin... then I get stressed about doing it absolutely correctly and nitpick over stuff... then I get more stressed as time passes and I have so much work still to do... once I get any stress related to a project, I just want to avoid it, as any work on it creates more stress.

I've gotten in situations where I plopped myself in a chair to work on something for eight hours, and got nothing done, even without distractions.

Even when I was a child, I couldn't bring myself to do something I didn't want to do... at that age, it was eating foods I didn't like. I remember falling asleep in my food several times, because I couldn't leave the table until I ate. Same principle applied to bull-shit college assignments.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

It does sound like depression. I remember getting to a spot in life where I was on the cusp of achieving a life long (I was 29 at the time) dream and I discovered it wasn't me. It felt hollow and all my motivation was gone. After a few years of reflection I realized I had screwed up a lot of my life trying to reach that point as well. Write your thesis since you're that close but free yourself to concider a different life path.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

You've been doing this a long time!

You know you'll finish it, but you aren't sure whether it will end up being B work.

As far as motivation problems, well, that answers its self.

What is there to be motivated about?

And what is competing with your motivation?

Whats the hard way, and whats the easy way?

Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

DMack said:


> It does sound like depression. I remember getting to a spot in life where I was on the cusp of achieving a life long (I was 29 at the time) dream and I discovered it wasn't me. It felt hollow and all my motivation was gone. After a few years of reflection I realized I had screwed up a lot of my life trying to reach that point as well. Write your thesis since you're that close but free yourself to concider a different life path.


It is depression (I finally visited my doctor again). I'm being treated for severe depression/dysthymia and OCD because I pull my eyelashes out. I'm on a small dose of an SSRI. 

Now I only gotta figure out how to get moving (with my work!) The rest can come later - job, life... All that can wait. I just need to type page after page everyday and finish the damn thing.

Quitting is looking like a very attractive option but I know that's not the answer.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and help. I will try to keep a goal for myself (5 pages a day) and stick to it come hell or high water.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

Whenever I've worked on a large, self motivated project, I've always looked to give myself a reward for completion. Buying something I really wanted, going to see a show or concert or just taking a road trip. Sometimes it doesn't hurt to dangle your own carrot out there to motivate yourself.


----------

